# Replacing the CV Joint(it works)



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

Okay, i just got everthing upart. i have the plate which holds the lug bolts off (its splined). I can move the axle freely in the wheel bearing assembly, but i cant flex the cv joint enough to get it free of the wheel bearing assembly. What should i do from here? How do i go about getting the CV joint off the driveshaft? do i have to remove the entire wheel bearing assmbly from the car? As in removing the ball joints, strut, etc.? Or is there another way to remove it? BTW--Its a 93 nissan sentra 1.6L MTX NO ABS, and its the passenger side. 

thanks in advance,

silas


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Remove the two bolts that hold the spindle to the strut, or pop your ball joint loose. You should have enough play to push the spindle away and get the thing out of the spindle, it's not easy, it's a tight fit. If worse comes to worst, take the spindle free of the tie rod and then you'll definately be able to get it out. But realize that doing so could screw up your alignment. I used to pop the ball joints free and did it that way, then I tried taking the spindle free of the strut, which was quicker and easier, but didn't afford me as much play, so next time I'm going to take the tie rod loose only and see where that gets me.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the quick reply. I will remove the two strut bolts and see how that goes. Once i have it out how should i get it off the halfshaft? 

thanks
silas


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

okay i got the cv joint and spindle free from the wheel bearing assembly. I managed to spray sand/dirt right into the hub 
Ill deal with that later...
Now what? How do i get the CV joint off the half-shaft???
does the half shaft need to come off at the transmission????


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

help me please!! i have to buy the c/v joint and the store is an hour away. i just have enough time right now. All i need to do is get the cv joint free of the driveshaft. 

sorry, just under extreme time pressure

thanks


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Should pop right out. Get a crowbar big, find a place to brace yourself and push with your feet. Passenger should be easy to come out. 
It may take a few raps with the hammer but eventually it will let loose. 
Have fun. 
Josh


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

when i have to change my c/v joint i just change the whole axle alot cheeper and easyer to do.. just an idea


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Are trying to disassemble your cv joint to replace the boot? if so, you might want to consider replacing the entire axle. The reason I suggest this is because the joint is assembled form the factory using a hydraulic press and you need some serious equipment to disassemble it. I believe there is a footnote in the factory service manual that says "* note: cv-joint is not serviceable". Its not like other style cv joints that are held together with c-clips. you need to pull the axel from the bearing retainer... and it almost impossible to budge using hand tools ...believe me I tried, I a used a enormous pry bar and sledge hammer. Your best bet is to spend the $80 or so and get remanufactured axle from pep boys or AutoZone.
-dave


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No. You can separate the CV joint (so a new boot can be put on--I guess that's what he's doing[?]) with one sharp blow of a hammer. The joint will come right off. But yeah, it may make more sense to just buy the axle assembly and not deal with the whole mess.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*centurians right, and*

You can separate the joint assembly from the drive shaft , but the joint assembly cannot be disassembled. But you can clean it real good with brake cleaner ( get the old grease out) and repack it with fresh grease, and put a new CV boot on it( the driveshaft is splined with a circlip at the end holding it on, just like it is splined with a circlip at the end, of the end, that goes into the transaxle) 
Cut the old boot off, and smack the joint assembly outwardly a few times with a brass or hard rubber mallet and it will come off.
It is easier to do if you take the drive shaft completely out by prying at the tranny end. Use a vise to hold the shaft if you got one.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the replys...

well i got the CV joint off. 
I had to disconnect the strut to get it free, but it worked. The CV joint came right off the halfshaft with a hammer blow. Unfortunatly, after traveling an hour to get the new one the attendant told me I needed the entire halfshaft to get the core, not just the CV joint.  

All things being equal i still bought the new cv-joint and halfshaft. Total was $112, i also got new seals for the wheel bearing. Ill just have to make the hour drive again tommorow to turn in my "core", and get $50 back.

I will be putting everthing back together tonight. I have some questions. Will the new half-shaft go right in the tranny? Will i have to hammer it? The spindle w/ the rotor bolts (has the female splines) I had trouble getting it off the axle and had to pound on it with a hammer. Will it go back on easy? Any tips, suggestions? 

thanks agian

silas


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Trust me don't use a hammer to put the shaft back into the tranny or into the spindle. You'll only damage the splines and get yourself into REAL big trouble. Put it into the tranny first and give it a good hard push. Slightly twist the shaft left and right as you try to put it in. Then when you're putting the spindle onto the shaft, one you get it in slide it through just enough to get the threads through and then put the nut on and use it to get it the rest of the way, then reconnect your spindle and you're done.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thank you, toolapcfan.

Currently im trying to get the halfshaft off the tranny. Im gently using a crow bar, but armspace is minimal and i cant get good torque. Are there any tips/tricks to getting this thing out of the tranny? 

Also, I disconnected the strut from the wheel housing to get the CV joint out. Since, the strut has expanded about two inches. Should i use a jack to re-compress it?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You could use a jack but it shouldn't take too much pressure to recompress it, I did so by hand when I did mine.


----------

